# Anybody use silver dusk iridescent powder?



## LMD84 (May 27, 2010)

Pretty much what the title says! I am wondering who uses this loose powder as a highlight and what you think of it. i think i might purchase it but i want to know if it's too shimmery for every day wear. and do you think it would look right on my nc20 skintone?  also do you find that the amount you get is actually too much.... if it is then i will most likely buy a sample...esp if it's not good for everyday wear!

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 27, 2010)

I use it and don't think it's too shimmery for everyday use.  I'd say using an MSF has a lot more sheen/shimmer in comparison to this product.  Let's say you swipe on a bit too much, another swipe over with your brush thins it right out. It's a very light product.  As for how much you get, it comes in a container, and it does contain a lot of product.  This doesn't affect me because I'm all about getting the most for my money.  

I'm an NW20, and I use Silver Dusk as well as the Golden Bronze, and they are perfect for my skin.  I think it's because of their "light" feel and application.


----------



## Cerydwen (May 27, 2010)

Hi Lou,

I have it and very rarely use it, so I expect it will last me forever! If you pm me your address I'll mail you a sample at the weekend.

xxx


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2010)

ah ok! usually i use perfect topping for a highlight but fancy something different. so if this is less 'sheeny' than a msf that is good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i shall pm you now hun! so sweet of you!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2010)

I find it chunky looking and unnatural looking. It doesn't seem to blend in with the blush,just sit there and look like I had been attacked with a glitter bomb.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

I use it if I go out at night over my blush on the cheekbone. It is a stronger highlighter compared to a MSF.


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I use it if I go out at night over my blush on the cheekbone. It is a stronger highlighter compared to a MSF._

 
as long as it's different to a msf that is good! i'm bored of just using perfect topping or shimapgne all the time!


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2010)

Lou, Marlena uses the powder in this look!

Soda Series: Cherry Coke Inspired  Makeup Geek – Tips, Video Tutorials, Reviews, & More!


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2010)

I don't own Silver Dusk but i own the equivelant to it which is Golden Bronze. I do find it quite shimmery. You can use it for everyday wear however you do need a light hand with it. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

thanks for the link Susanne! it looks beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes like Nora said - it seems like a light hand is a must for the irridescent powders!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2010)

I have Silver Dusk, from way back when the jars were nearly twice as large as they are now.  Anyway, I haven't worn it in YEARS (someone needs to shop her stash) but I used to wear it in high school a lot as a highlighter and also to dust on my decollete and arms.  I like it, it's very pretty and is different from the MSF's.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I have Silver Dusk, from way back when the jars were nearly twice as large as they are now.  Anyway, I haven't worn it in YEARS (someone needs to shop her stash) but I used to wear it in high school a lot as a highlighter and also to* dust on my decollete and arms.*  I like it, it's very pretty and is different from the MSF's._

 
oh i bet that looked pretty for nights out!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 16, 2010)

Tee hee funny I was looking this up and found your post. I wanted to see how others used it as well after watching Marlena's video last week. When I returned the Beach Bronze I got a sample of the Golden color because I felt the silver was too light for me however I think I'll get a sample of that as well. I actually forgot about the sample till today and tried it out this afternoon after I got home from training. To me it looks more of a bronzer on me then the Beach Bronze! It's kinda what I expected of BB so I'm pretty happy with it and plan on getting a full size of it. I'm pretty sure I saw it at the CCO so that would be great if it's still there.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2010)

yes weirdly i think makeupgeek has started using this powder just after i made this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe she was thinking of me!? hee hee hee!

i think the gold version would be too dark on my face. but i am still loving the silver one! so pretty!


----------

